# Weekly Competition 2014-06



## Mike Hughey (Feb 4, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' R' U2 R F' U F2 R2 U
*2. *R U' R F2 R' F' R F2 R
*3. *F' R' U2 R' F U F2 U F2
*4. *U' R2 U' F' R2 U F' R2
*5. *R2 F' U R' U R' U F2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' D' F U D2 B' R L2 F U' R L2 B2 D2 R2 L U2 F2 B2 L F2
*2. *L2 B2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' U F' U2 B' L2 B' D L' B
*3. *L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 D B2 U L2 R' U2 F' R2 U' B U' L' F R
*4. *R2 D2 B2 R' D2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 F2 U F2 R' B' D2 L F' U' R' D
*5. *R2 B2 R' D2 F U2 B U' R' D' L U2 F2 L' D2 L2 F2 L D2 B2 D2

*4x4x4*
*1. *L D L2 Fw U2 F Rw2 Uw U' F R B D2 L2 Uw B' L' Fw2 F L2 R F D' Rw' B2 F' D' Fw2 Uw' Fw' Uw U2 R' B2 Fw' F2 U' L2 Rw2 R
*2. *Uw2 B U2 Fw Uw' Rw2 F' R2 Uw2 B F' L2 B Fw' F D2 Uw B D' B2 D R2 U' Rw' Uw2 Rw' U' B Rw' Fw2 Rw R' D B2 D2 Uw' Fw' L B D2
*3. *D' Uw Fw2 L' Rw' D Uw' F2 D2 L U2 R2 D2 U' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' R Fw2 Rw2 U2 B' F2 D2 Uw Fw2 F U' B Rw' B' Uw2 Fw' D' L' D B U Rw' R
*4. *Uw2 F U L2 B2 D2 U2 L2 D Uw' Fw D2 Uw' R2 D Rw2 D2 Rw F' Uw U R' D U' R D' U B2 L R' B2 U' L2 B' Fw F' Rw' R2 B2 U2
*5. *Uw2 Fw L2 B' L2 B Fw2 Rw2 D U Fw R B D2 L2 Rw2 B2 F2 D2 Uw L F2 L' Uw F' L2 R' D' Rw' R D2 L2 R2 Uw2 Rw D Rw' B F2 U'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Lw2 Rw' D' Bw' Dw' Rw2 R' Dw2 Fw F Rw' D2 Uw2 U Rw R' D' B2 Fw F Lw' Rw' R Uw Rw' D Fw Lw' Dw2 Uw2 R B' Lw B' Uw Lw' F' D' Bw Uw2 B R' Bw2 D Lw Uw' Lw R Dw' U2 L2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw' Rw' R' B2 L'
*2. *Fw2 D' R Fw R2 Bw' Lw2 Uw L2 D2 Lw' D2 Uw2 U' L2 Rw R' U R' F L2 Lw2 U Bw2 F2 D Bw2 Dw B' L' R B2 Dw Bw2 D' Rw' Bw Lw2 Dw Bw' Rw U' L R2 Bw Dw' Rw' R Uw Rw' F Lw Rw' Dw2 Bw Fw Lw Bw2 Fw Dw2
*3. *Fw D' Dw Uw U' L F2 L2 Fw2 Uw' Fw' Lw' Rw2 B2 F U' B' Fw2 Dw2 U R2 Fw2 L2 Lw Rw2 D' L Lw D' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B2 Bw Rw' D Lw2 D2 U' Bw' D2 Dw' Rw D' Lw' Rw' Uw' U L Fw' D' Lw2 U' B2 D2 B2 Bw2 F Uw' Rw
*4. *F' Lw2 U' Lw Dw' Fw2 Rw U Bw F' L2 Lw Fw' D' F2 L2 Lw' Fw2 Rw2 F D2 Rw2 Bw Rw2 B2 Lw2 Fw Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw2 U' Lw2 R' D' Dw2 U2 Bw Fw Dw2 L2 Lw2 R' D' Lw Bw Lw Rw2 Dw B2 Lw Rw' U2 B' Dw' Lw Rw' Fw D2 Uw2
*5. *U2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 U B Fw F2 D2 Rw' R2 F2 D F' R Bw R Dw L Bw D Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 U2 R F L Bw D Uw2 U' Bw F' Dw' Uw2 Lw Rw Dw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 Bw' R D2 Dw2 Uw U' Fw2 Lw R2 D Bw Fw' Lw B' F U

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F2 L 2R2 2U2 U2 2F F2 2L' 2F' R' 2F L' U 3R 2B 2U 2B 3R 3U' R' 3F2 F' L2 2L' 2D' 2B 3F' D2 2D' U2 2R R 2F 2L' D' 2B2 D 3U' 3F2 2F' 2D' 2F' 2D2 F2 3U F' 3U2 L' 2R2 R' F2 L2 2L2 3R2 R2 B2 2B2 2D2 R2 B2 U F' D' U2 3F 2R' R 3F' F 3U
*2. *3R 2R' 2D' U2 L' B' 2B2 3F' 2L' R 2D2 2L2 2R' R' 2F U' L2 R2 B' L2 2L' R F2 2D2 2U' 2L2 2F2 F' 3U2 2F' D2 U' F 3U' 2R D2 2B' 2U B2 3F2 F2 L 3F F2 D U' 3F2 3R U2 L 3U 3R 2D' 2R2 B2 L' B' F2 U 3F 2R 2F' U 2R' 2D2 L2 2L R 2F F'
*3. *2U F' 2U' 3F2 L 2D2 L' 2L2 2U' R' B 2B' 2F2 2L2 2D' B' F' L D' U2 2R2 2F' 3R2 D 3U 2F2 R' B2 R 3U' U2 2B D' 2B2 2L' 2U 2R R2 3F 3U' 2L' 2F' L B 3R D L2 U2 3F 2L2 2R D B' 2U2 U2 2R 3F' 3U2 B' 2B2 U2 2L2 R2 3U 2F 2D2 3U2 2U' U B
*4. *2D2 2R' 3F 2D 2L2 2R' F D2 3U2 3R 3U 3R D F2 2U' U2 R U2 2F2 F U2 2R U' B' 2B 3F 2D2 2F' L R2 3U2 U' R B2 2D2 R B' 2F2 2R 3U2 U2 3R' 2D2 2U' F' D2 2F D' U' L' 2R B' L2 F2 U2 2F2 R2 D2 2U U2 2L2 D 3F 2F F' L 2R D 3F2 2F'
*5. *2U F 2R' 2U2 3R2 3F2 D2 2D 2R 2B2 D2 3U' U B2 D U' 2L' 3R' 2D F' R 2B' F' 2U' 2B 3F2 2L B2 2F2 3R' 2U 2B F R' D' 2D2 L' 2R2 R 2F' L D B' D' 3U2 F' 3U2 L' 2B R' D 2D 2R' U2 F2 L 2L 3U F 2L' B 3F' 2R' D2 3F' 2F 2D 2F U' L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L2 3D 3B' 2D2 3F2 2L' 3R R 3F' 2R 2D' 3U 2U U2 2L2 2B 2U2 3R' D2 3U' U2 2L2 F' 2D2 3U2 F 3R 3U' 2B 3D2 B 3R' 2R2 R2 3F2 3R2 2B2 3B 3F' 3U2 2B2 3D B' 2D 3B' 3D2 F' 3L 2U' U2 3L' 3R' 2U 3R2 R2 2B' 2F 2U' 3L' 3B 2F' 3D 3U B' 3F 2U' 2R' 3D L D U B' 2U2 2R' 2B 3B2 3F L R 3U' U L2 2L' 3F' 3D 3R 2R' R 3F 2F2 2D' 3R 3D' B' 3L R 3D L 3R2 R'
*2. *L' R' 2D2 2U 2B 3B D2 U 2L' B 2R' R' 3U2 L 3B 2D' B' L' 3R' R U' F L 3L 3R2 R 2U2 F' 3L' 2F' F2 3D L' 2L' R F2 2U B2 2F2 F2 D 2D' 3B' 2F L2 3U2 3R2 B2 3B' 3L' 2B2 3B 3F' F2 3U R2 B' 2B 3R' 2R 2U' 3R 2D 3R' F2 D2 2D2 U2 3R2 3B' 2D2 L 2F 2U' 3L2 D' 2L' F 3R2 2D2 3D2 2U2 3F2 2F 3U' U 2R 3F2 2F2 2R' 2F2 3D 2U2 2B2 2F2 2U' F' 2L2 3R 2F2
*3. *U' 3L' 3U' B2 3B 3F2 3U' L2 2L' 2R2 2D' U' 2B' 2F2 F2 3R' B2 2B2 D2 2U2 U' 2B' 3R 2R B' L' 2D 2F R' U2 B2 3R 2R D' 2U' U2 F D' 2D' 2U' U' 2B' 3L 2B 2R2 B 3F2 2D 3R D 3D2 3F2 2F' 2R 2D2 3D2 U B R' 2D2 L' 2R 2U' 2L2 3L R' 2F2 2D2 U' 2B2 2F 3L2 2D' 3R' F' 2L 3L 3F 2F' 2L' 3L' 2R2 2F 2L' 2R' F2 2R' 2F2 3L' 2U' 3L 3U' 3R' F' D2 F2 2D2 U' B' L
*4. *2B' D' 2U2 F 2D 3B' D2 3F2 L 2L 3L2 2R2 D2 F 3D' 3U2 2R' 2U 2F2 2D2 2F2 3D2 3U2 3R 2B 3D' 2R' 2D2 U2 F2 3D2 2U B 3B 3L2 3U F 3D2 2F' F' R' F' D' 2R D 3F2 D' L R' F' 3L 2R' D' 2L' 3D U2 B 3R2 B2 L 3B F 2D 2L' R' B D2 2D L 3D2 3F2 2U' L' 3F' 3U' 2R2 B' 3F 2F 3D2 U2 F' L' 2L 3U 3R' D' 2D2 3D2 2R' 3F 2U' 3L D2 R' F' 3U 2F' 2L 2U2
*5. *3B2 3F' 2F' 3D 2U' 3B' 2D' 2B 2F' 3D L 2R' 3U 3B2 3L D 3U' 3R 2D2 U' L 2L2 3R 3U B 2B2 U 3R2 3B2 2L2 3R2 3B2 2F' 2D' 2F' R B' F' U B 2D F2 D' 2F' 2L' 3R F 3R 3U 2L' 3L' D B2 3F2 R' 2D' 3L2 R U' R 2D2 2R' 3D' R 2F2 D2 3D2 2L' 3D2 3L D2 2R2 3F2 D' 2B F 3D2 F2 2L 3B L2 2D' 2B' 3R2 R' 3U2 R2 D 3U 2R2 F' 3U2 2B2 2R2 2B' 2L D' 3U2 2U2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F U2 R2 U' F2 U R2 F U'
*2. *U' F2 R' U R F2 R' U R2 F'
*3. *U2 R' U F2 U R U2 R' U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' B2 U2 L B' U' R2 U2 B2 U' R' F2 D F
*2. *R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 L R U F2 L F' D2 L' R' B
*3. *L2 B2 D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L F2 R F2 D F U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 B'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw R Uw L' Fw' F L' Uw2 Rw2 B F' D2 Uw2 R2 U2 Rw2 B2 Uw F2 Uw2 B D F2 D2 R' B2 F' U B' Uw' F L' Rw' U2 B L Rw' D2 U2
*2. *L2 D Uw F' U2 R Fw2 Uw' U Rw' B R B' D2 U' F Uw' Rw2 U' B2 F2 D Uw L D B' Fw' D Uw2 R' Fw F' R F L2 D2 Uw Fw' D2 U2
*3. *B L D U' L2 Rw D2 Uw B Uw' U2 B Rw2 R' B R' Fw2 L' D R Fw D2 Fw2 F R' D2 F' L2 R D' F' D Uw2 U B' Rw R F' U2 B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L U' B2 D' Dw2 R' U' Rw2 Bw2 F R Uw' Lw2 D2 Bw' Lw Bw2 L2 Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 B D' Uw Fw' F2 Lw' B' D2 Uw' F' R2 Fw2 Rw U' L Rw' R2 F Lw Dw U2 Bw' F' Dw2 L' Bw' Uw2 Bw Rw2 B D' B F' Uw' Fw' F' Lw'
*2. *F' Dw' U L2 Lw B Fw2 L Lw2 Rw R D Dw2 Bw' Dw Uw2 Lw' R' F' Lw2 R' U' R2 Bw Fw D2 Uw2 U2 L2 Bw2 Uw Rw' Fw2 F' L B D' L' Dw L' R' D2 Uw2 B2 Bw' F' D2 Bw2 D' Bw' D' Lw' F Rw R' Bw Fw' F Lw' R
*3. *F2 Uw2 B2 Fw Uw' U Lw D' Dw' Fw D2 U2 L2 B' F' L2 Bw' Rw' F U' Rw2 B2 Fw U2 Fw F2 D2 B F2 L D' L2 F Dw2 B' Dw' R2 Uw2 R Dw' Fw2 D Uw2 U' Bw D2 Lw2 Fw' Rw' Bw2 U2 Lw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw F Lw Rw F L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 2L' 2B2 2F R 3U2 U 3F2 3U 2R2 2D 3U' L' D 2B2 2D2 3U' 2L U 2R R2 2B L 3F L2 2D L' 2U2 B' L' 2L 2B 3F' F2 2U2 2B' F R D2 2R' 3U' 2R' 2U' 2F2 2L U F2 2D' 2U U 2L2 U2 L' 2D' U' L B' 2L 2F R' 2D' L2 B 3R2 2U F' L 3R' 2F2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' 3F' D 3B' 3L 3F2 3U' 2F2 F2 R' D' 2R2 2B 3B' 3L 3F' 3U 3B2 D2 3U2 3L 3R 2R2 2D' 3D' 2R2 2U2 2B' 3U2 3L2 2R2 B L' 2U' R' U 3F' 2R 3U2 2U2 2L 3B2 L 3L' 2B' 3L D2 3D' U2 2R2 3U L 2L U2 L 2R2 U2 R' 2B2 3B' U' 2B 3F' 2F 3L2 2R2 3U2 R 2D' L 3L2 3U B 2B' F 2R 2U2 B2 2F 3D2 3U' U2 2B2 L U' 3F 2R R D' 2U2 3L' 3U' B F' U2 F' R B 2B' L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 U2 L B2 R' F2 L2 B2 L' R2 U F' U2 B R2 D' U F2
*2. *B2 R U2 F2 R2 F2 R U2 R2 F2 R B L2 U' L' D' B2 F' D F2
*3. *B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 L F2 R U2 B D R' F R2 F2 L' B' L R2
*4. *L' D2 R U2 B2 U2 L' B2 U2 L2 R' B' L2 R U2 R' B U' B R2
*5. *L2 F D2 F' L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' D' F L R2 U R' B R' U B2 L2
*6. *U2 L2 U2 D' B R L F2 B2 U' R2 L2 F B2 U2 F' D2 R2 L2 F D2
*7. *D' R2 B U F' L' U' R' U' D2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F R2 F2 U2 R2
*8. *R2 F B R U2 L' F L2 D R' F2 B2 U' R2 U' D L2 B2 R2 L2 D'
*9. *R2 B2 F2 L B2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 L2 F D' F2 D L' B' F R D2 F2
*10. *U' R2 D' L2 D' R2 D' F2 D2 B2 F D2 L F' L2 R' D2 L U' F2
*11. *L2 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 U' F2 D F2 U' F' L' U F' U2 F R' B R2 D'
*12. *D2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 R' D2 L B R2 F2 D2 U' B D F L
*13. *U2 F2 U2 B D2 L2 B R2 F' L2 F' U L' B F2 L2 F' L' R F2 U2
*14. *R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 D2 F2 L U L2 F2 D2 R B' L R' F R' D'
*15. *R2 B U R F U2 F' D L' U' B U2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 B L2 F B
*16. *L2 F2 D2 R2 F U2 L2 B' R2 F R U' B R U L' U2 F' D' U'
*17. *U D' B' R F D2 L' D L B R2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 U2 D2 F R2
*18. *U2 L B2 U2 L R2 D2 B2 F2 L B' U F D U F L2 D2 U'
*19. *U R2 B R U2 B R' U' F L D2 F2 R2 B2 U R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2
*20. *L R B2 U2 L B2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 F U R D B' D2 U2 L F'
*21. *D' R2 F' R2 B2 R' F2 D L U L2 U' F2 B2 R2 U2 D B2 D F2
*22. *B' L' F' D' L2 U2 F U' R' U D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 F2 U2 F2 D'
*23. *B2 L2 D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 B R B' D' R B' F' D U2 R'
*24. *R2 B' F' R2 D2 F' L2 R2 F L2 R B2 U R' F' R' U' R2 D2 F'
*25. *R2 B2 L2 D' R' B D2 R2 U F D2 R2 F U2 B R2 F2 D2 F B2
*26. *F D2 R2 U2 R2 F D2 B2 R2 D2 U2 R U' L D2 B F D' B' F2 U
*27. *B2 L2 B' U2 B R2 F2 L2 R2 B' L2 U L R F' L2 U' L U F' U
*28. *D B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 F2 L2 B R B L2 U' B' L R B U
*29. *F' U2 L2 R2 F L2 F L2 R2 F2 U2 R D' U L U2 B' R2 F U
*30. *L2 D2 F' D2 B R2 U2 B U2 B R U F L F2 L2 D2 U F
*31. *R2 F2 U2 B' U2 R2 F D2 L2 F U' L' U2 B2 U' R2 D B' L' D2 U'
*32. *L2 D' B2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D' U2 F2 U2 L B' R' U2 F' U' L' B2 U R'
*33. *L2 U L2 D' U' R2 U' F2 R B' F D' F' R D U L D' R
*34. *D2 R' F2 U2 L2 R U2 B2 L D2 U2 F' D2 B' U' R D2 L F D2
*35. *B U R L2 U2 B R F D B U2 L' B2 L' F2 D2 R F2 L B2 R'
*36. *U2 R2 U' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 R' B2 F' L2 R D B' U R U2
*37. *L2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 D F' L' D2 R B' D' F' R' U R'
*38. *R2 U2 F2 D2 F U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' U' B' F D L' D U B' U' B'
*39. *B2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 U R B D F R U2 B F U' R
*40. *D U2 B2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R2 B L' B2 F R U R' D F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U' L2 R B' R2 F U' B' U2 R F L R
*2. *U' L2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' U F' D' U B R2 D' U2 L R'
*3. *L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 R D2 R' D2 U2 R' D' R' F2 L D F' U' F' L' B'
*4. *B2 U2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 F2 D' U R' D2 F R D' U2 F D' R2 B2
*5. *L2 U2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D' B2 F D' F2 R2 F L R2 B F

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D F' R' F2 U B L2 D' L F2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U B2
*2. *U2 B' L2 D2 B' D2 B L2 R2 F D2 L' R F' D L' B' L2 U2 B2
*3. *U' F2 B D L' B' R' F2 D' R' F2 D2 R' D2 B2 L F2 R L' F2
*4. *U2 R D2 L2 R' B2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B' L2 F2 U R' D' U' F2 L U
*5. *B2 U F2 D2 L2 U L2 D F2 U B' R F2 L U B2 F U L U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D L2 B2 R2 F2 D' U' L2 U L B D2 L' R U2 F' U F D'
*2. *U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' B2 U B2 L2 F2 L' U' R U' F' U2 L2 D F' L2
*3. *F D F' U F2 R' B R2 D F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 L D2 L B2 D2
*4. *D2 F' L F2 R U F D2 B' U2 F2 R L2 D2 L F2 L D2 L U2
*5. *B D2 L' F U R' F2 L B2 U' B2 R2 D2 L' U2 B2 R B2 D2 L D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R U D B2 R' U R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R' U F2 R2 U R' U F2
*3. *B' R2 F' U2 L2 B' D2 B2 U2 B' F' D L2 U2 R' B' F' L' U F2
*4. *D2 R2 Fw Rw2 D2 F L2 B F D' Rw R B2 Fw2 Uw F' Rw U F2 Uw2 F U' R2 B U B2 L' R U' L' D B F2 L2 D2 Uw R' B2 D2 L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R U' R2 F2 U' R' U2 R2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 D' U2 F2 D L2 D R2 D' R D L' B D' F' L' F2 L2 F' U'
*4. *U R D' Rw' U' F L2 Fw' Uw2 R B Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw' F Rw' R D' Uw' F Uw2 F2 U2 Fw2 Uw U' R U B L' Rw' Uw F2 Uw' L2 Rw' D2 F2 Uw2
*5. *U L' Rw' Bw' D' B R' D2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Uw B Uw' U2 Bw2 U2 L2 D2 Fw Dw2 Bw2 R' Uw L Fw' L D' Lw' B2 F' Lw Uw2 R2 U F2 Uw L' Rw2 Fw F2 U' Lw2 R Uw' U2 F2 Lw2 R' B' Dw' U' L2 Uw Lw2 Dw2 R'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=6 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=-4,d=4 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=1 / dUdU u=0,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / dUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=0,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=3 / UdUd u=1,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=2 / dUdU u=2,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=4 / UdUd u=1,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=5 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UddU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R' L R B L' U B l r u
*2. *L U L B' L U' L B' r' u
*3. *L R L R U R' L B b' u
*4. *L U R' B' L U' L' l b
*5. *U B' L U B' U B' R' l r' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (4, 5) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, 1) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -3)
*3. *(0, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (3, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(1, 3) / (2, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, 2) / (-4, 0)
*5. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-3, 2) / (2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *R D U L' D L R
*2. *U' D L' D' L U D' L' U'
*3. *D' L' D' U' R U' R'
*4. *D U' L' U D L D R D'
*5. *D' R D' U L' D' R' L D'


----------



## notfeliks (Feb 4, 2014)

2x2: (4.99), 6.51, 5.25, (8.49), 6.28 = *6.01*
3x3: 23.80, 20.10, (18.18), (28.09), 24.20 = *22.70*. Disgusting.
5x5: (2:38.83), 2:42.58, (3:13.20), 2:51.71, 2:41.72 = *2:45.34*
3x3 OH: (44.33), 43.46, 42.94, (36.75), 39.65 = *42.02*
Megaminx: 4:16.94, 4:54.39, (5:24.55), 4:36.05, (4:04.34) = *4:35.79*
Pyraminx: 7.70, 10.81, 11.39, (11.59), (6.02) = *9.97*
2BLD: DNF, DNF, 1:27.54 = *1:27.54*
3BLD: DNF, DNF, 5:43.90 = *5:43.90*


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Feb 4, 2014)

*2x2 : *4.24, (4.11), 5.64, (6.01), 5.76 = *5.21*
*3x3 : *(17.36), 17.27, 15.96, 16.95, (15.02) = *16.73*
*4x4 : *(1:04.34), 59.88, (49.12), 59.96, 1:02.14 = *1:00.66*
*5x5 : *1:46.87, 1:51.29, (1:34.73), (1:58.97), 1:49.12 = *1:49.09*
*6x6 : *3:06.74, 3:02.81, (3:16.39), (2:54.28), 3:12.37 = *3:07.31*
*7x7 : *4:24.61, (4:33.78), 4:30.37, (4:18.15), 4:20.50 = *4:25.16*
*2x2 BLD : *51.23, DNf, 57.68 = *51.23*
*3x3 BLD : *2:23.87, DNF, 2:47.81 = *2:23.87*
*4x4 BLD : *11:06, 13:18, DNF = *11:06*
*5x5 BLD : *DNF, 27:57, DNS =* 27:57*
*3x3 MultiBLD : 3/4 (20:45)*
*OH : *43.39, (50.95), (25.96), 49.57, 48.32 = *47.09*
*MTS : *50.44, 1:01.05, 58.99, (1:06.43), 42.04 = *56.83*
*2-4 relay : 1:26.79*
*2-5 relay : 3:27.08*
*Clock : *15.07, (16.69), (13.70), 16.42, 14.17 = *15.22*
*Megaminx : *(1:51.28), (1:38.75), 1:45.68, 1:42.18, 1:41.73 = *1:43.20*
*Pyraminx : *4.55, 7.29, (8.31), (4.26), 5.37 = *5.74*
*Square-1 : *33.01, (35.93), (27.51), 28.55, 29.15 = *30.24*
*Skewb : *12.78, (11.48), 14.76, 14.01, (15.71) = *13.88*


----------



## Erik (Feb 5, 2014)

*2x2: *3.01, 4.00, 3.69, 3.33, 4.31 = 3,67 all with EG0 or EG1, got a Dayan yesterday


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 7, 2014)

*2x2x2*: 10.36 (12.65) (8.48) 10.35 12.12 = *10.94* // BLEEHhh
*3x3x3*: 24.66 24.68 (28.65) (22.23) 22.80 = *24.05* //ARRGGHHH
*4x4x4*: 2:03.03 (1:45.70) (2:21.15) 2:12.47 = *2:04.85* // Hhmm ok


*3X3X3 Fewest moves*: *DNF* 


Spoiler



scramble R U D B2 R' U R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 D

R' F R L2 F' // 2X2X2 plus extra

R L' D' L // extra 2X2X1

R' L B L' // 2X2X3

Then some moves leaving 3C and 2E.. But time is up..


----------



## RCTACameron (Feb 7, 2014)

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 35



Spoiler: Solution



Scramble: R U D B2 R' U R2 F' D2 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D B2 U' R2 U F2 D

On inverse scramble:

2x2x3 block + F2L pair: L2 U L2 D R D U L2 U' D F L2 U' R2 U (15)
F2L-1: B U R2 U' (4/19)
F2L #4: D B D' B2 R' B' *R* (7/26)
OLL: *R* D B D' B' D B D' B' R' (9/35)

Final solution: Twizzle linkR B D B' D' B D B' D' R2 B R B2 D B' D' U R2 U' B' U' R2 U L2 F' D' U L2 U' D' R' D' L2 U' L2 
*(35)*

This was my first FMC in ages, and I think this is the first time I've successfully done one on the inverse scramble. I find it really cool that when I do the final solution, even though I found it, it makes no sense until the last few moves where it seems to magically solve itself.  Also, 35 is pretty good for me. 

Edit: And I used the Twizzle link tag. :D[/spoiler]


----------



## BenjaminW (Feb 8, 2014)

*2x2 :* 13.68,(15.82),(8.05),12.90,14.32 *= 13.63*
*3x3 :* 29.76,(26.38),32.23,(34.28),31.64 *= 31.21*
*4x4 :* (2:18.33),(1:50.27),2:12.39,1:58.16,2:05.50 *= 2:05.35*
*5x5 :* 5:10.36,5:07.30,(DNF),(4:17.93),5:02.86 *=5:06.84*
*2-4 Relay = 3:00.59*
*2-5 Relay = 7:03.32*
*Pyraminx :* (14.17),16.57,(25.46),17.90,23.45 *= 19.31*
*OH :* 2:14.82,1:40.21,(DNF),(1:28.54),2:07.52 *= 2:00.78*


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 8, 2014)

*3BLD:* 36.60, DNF(43.32), 42.63 = *36.60* Not bad.
*3x3:* (10.08), 11.11, 10.17, 10.62, (12.86) = *10.63*
*2x2:* 3.06, 2.73, (2.06), (4.13), 3.25 = *3.01*
*2BLD:* 16.16, 13.32, DNF(20.17) = *13.32*


----------



## Dene (Feb 9, 2014)

*3x3:* 14.84, 15.99, (16.63), 16.31, (14.50) = 15.71
*4x4:* 54.64, 58.92, 56.77, (50.60), (1:10.60) = 56.78
*5x5:* 1:36.29, (1:25.65), 1:37.78, 1:32.50, (1:38.88) = 1:35.52
*6x6:* 2:49.25, (3:20.26), (2:41.27), 2:51.17, 2:42.68 = 2:47.70
*7x7:* (4:54.87), 4:42.42, 4:23.20, 4:19.16, (4:09.04) = 4:28.26
*OH:* 30.33, (37.28), 30.96, 30.98, (27.83) = 30.76
*Megaminx:* 1:55.80, 2:07.81, 2:03.46, (1:46.20), (DNF) = 2:02.36


----------



## PianoCube (Feb 9, 2014)

4BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS
5BLD: DNF, DNS, DNS


----------



## MatsBergsten (Feb 11, 2014)

Results for week 06, congrats to Iggy, mycube & qaz

*2x2x2*(35)

 2.88 Cuber952
 3.01 Tao Yu
 3.18 mitch1234
 3.21 riley
 3.42 Lapinsavant
 3.49 Tx789
 3.55 rickcube
 3.67 Erik
 3.96 Jaycee
 4.02 mycube
 4.04 yuxuibbs
 4.26 PaintKiller
 4.35 Iggy
 4.61 Neo63
 4.67 giorgi
 4.69 qaz
 4.97 MatejMuzatko
 5.13 jaysammey777
 5.21 bacyril
 5.60 uvafan
 5.64 Mikel
 5.78 CyanSandwich
 5.78 typeman5
 6.01 notfeliks
 6.10 thatkid
 6.59 Regimaster
 6.97 Schmidt
 7.10 LostGent
 7.32 ickathu
 7.70 Methuselah96
 7.97 rj
 8.44 patrickcuber
 8.88 ichcubegern
 10.94 MarcelP
 13.63 BenjaminW
*3x3x3 *(40)

 9.81 Lucas Wesche
 10.09 antoineccantin
 10.17 Cuber952
 10.35 Lapinsavant
 10.50 riley
 10.63 Tao Yu
 11.79 Iggy
 11.96 mitch1234
 12.55 yuxuibbs
 12.74 mycube
 12.99 uvafan
 13.99 giorgi
 14.25 Neo63
 14.44 MatejMuzatko
 15.71 Dene
 15.71 blairubik
 16.07 typeman5
 16.73 bacyril
 16.96 Jaycee
 16.97 Tx789
 17.24 qaz
 17.32 jaysammey777
 17.97 thatkid
 18.02 Perff
 18.54 CyanSandwich
 19.03 Regimaster
 19.38 Mikel
 19.40 ichcubegern
 21.63 Methuselah96
 21.79 ickathu
 22.70 notfeliks
 23.15 VitaV8
 23.75 Schmidt
 24.05 MarcelP
 24.63 EpicPowered
 25.28 LostGent
 27.66 patrickcuber
 28.13 nikhil647
 31.21 BenjaminW
 39.77 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(27)

 35.46 Cuber952
 40.48 Lapinsavant
 48.85 Iggy
 50.70 uvafan
 51.77 mycube
 56.37 qaz
 56.78 Dene
 1:00.66 bacyril
 1:05.24 jaysammey777
 1:05.62 yuxuibbs
 1:10.79 Jaycee
 1:10.91 Mikel
 1:12.30 MatejMuzatko
 1:12.93 thatkid
 1:15.24 Regimaster
 1:15.47 ickathu
 1:16.49 Neo63
 1:16.92 blairubik
 1:29.19 ichcubegern
 1:48.47 CyanSandwich
 1:55.94 Schmidt
 1:57.02 Methuselah96
 2:05.35 BenjaminW
 2:06.78 MarcelP
 2:08.52 LostGent
 2:16.88 MichaelErskine
 2:19.57 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:19.14 Lapinsavant
 1:31.63 mycube
 1:35.52 Dene
 1:49.09 bacyril
 1:52.58 uvafan
 1:54.00 qaz
 1:55.29 Iggy
 2:12.20 yuxuibbs
 2:22.60 jaysammey777
 2:45.34 notfeliks
 2:50.28 Jaycee
 2:52.62 thatkid
 4:26.52 MatsBergsten
 5:06.84 BenjaminW
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:47.70 Dene
 2:54.46 mycube
 3:07.31 bacyril
 3:52.00 qaz
 4:36.62 jaysammey777
 4:47.69 thatkid
*7x7x7*(6)

 4:13.96 mycube
 4:25.16 bacyril
 4:28.26 Dene
 5:09.37 qaz
 6:27.20 jaysammey777
 8:35.21 thatkid
*3x3 one handed*(24)

 14.54 antoineccantin
 18.92 Lapinsavant
 19.11 yuxuibbs
 20.35 uvafan
 22.31 riley
 23.72 VitaV8
 23.73 mycube
 25.37 Iggy
 27.09 Neo63
 29.40 giorgi
 30.76 Dene
 32.07 typeman5
 34.97 jaysammey777
 36.71 qaz
 42.02 notfeliks
 42.43 Jaycee
 43.11 Methuselah96
 45.17 thatkid
 47.09 bacyril
 54.20 Schmidt
 55.55 ichcubegern
 56.56 ickathu
 1:28.19 LostGent
 2:00.85 BenjaminW
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 1:34.31 Iggy
 2:19.70 qaz
 4:37.82 jaysammey777
 4:56.09 thatkid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(14)

 8.85 Cuber952
 9.49 riley
 13.32 Tao Yu
 13.90 Iggy
 15.70 Lapinsavant
 25.50 thatkid
 26.89 qaz
 31.54 MatsBergsten
 33.40 MatejMuzatko
 35.12 CyanSandwich
 36.14 Jaycee
 51.23 bacyril
 1:27.54 notfeliks
 DNF jaysammey777
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(13)

 36.60 Tao Yu
 41.76 Iggy
 47.59 riley
 52.70 mycube
 1:08.96 qaz
 1:11.01 CyanSandwich
 1:20.00 MatsBergsten
 1:30.94 thatkid
 2:23.83 Jaycee
 2:23.87 bacyril
 2:41.39 jaysammey777
 3:49.65 Lapinsavant
 5:43.90 notfeliks
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(9)

 3:55.30 Iggy
 8:35.35 qaz
 9:28.60 thatkid
10:23.33 CyanSandwich
11:06.00 bacyril
 DNF mycube
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF PianoCube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

 8:19.19 mycube
15:40.19 qaz
15:56.43 MatsBergsten
27:57.00 bacyril
 DNF Iggy
 DNF PianoCube
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

34:17.51 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

8/8 (15:34)  mycube
5/5 (26:53)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (29:36)  thatkid
4/5 (22:36)  jaysammey777
3/4 (20:45)  bacyril
2/3 ( 8:14)  CyanSandwich
*3x3 Match the scramble*(7)

 56.83 bacyril
 57.68 jaysammey777
 1:13.10 qaz
 1:16.66 Iggy
 2:16.82 thatkid
 DNF Jaycee
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(16)

 58.96 Lapinsavant
 1:04.54 Iggy
 1:12.60 riley
 1:14.12 mycube
 1:15.78 uvafan
 1:23.12 qaz
 1:25.85 Jaycee
 1:26.79 bacyril
 1:28.62 giorgi
 1:37.18 yuxuibbs
 1:43.09 jaysammey777
 1:51.19 thatkid
 2:03.99 ichcubegern
 2:19.91 ickathu
 2:28.75 Schmidt
 3:00.59 BenjaminW
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(11)

 2:16.99 Lapinsavant
 2:53.22 mycube
 2:59.04 uvafan
 3:06.83 Iggy
 3:23.88 qaz
 3:27.08 bacyril
 3:47.37 yuxuibbs
 4:07.15 jaysammey777
 4:22.67 Jaycee
 4:34.72 thatkid
 7:03.32 BenjaminW
*Magic*(3)

 1.02 yuxuibbs
 1.98 jaysammey777
 2.27 qaz
*Master Magic*(2)

 3.47 yuxuibbs
 5.16 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(18)

 6.81 Cuber952
 7.07 antoineccantin
 7.26 Skullush
 8.21 mitch1234
 9.49 yuxuibbs
 9.82 riley
 11.64 qaz
 12.49 Iggy
 13.22 Tx789
 13.85 bacyril
 14.39 mycube
 14.73 rickcube
 19.68 typeman5
 19.93 jaysammey777
 21.65 MatejMuzatko
 22.78 Schmidt
 23.60 thatkid
 26.26 ickathu
*Clock*(9)

 8.82 Iggy
 8.86 Perff
 11.30 mitch1234
 13.59 yuxuibbs
 14.85 qaz
 15.22 bacyril
 17.80 mycube
 21.76 Schmidt
 22.61 jaysammey777
*Pyraminx*(25)

 3.91 rickcube
 4.85 uvafan
 5.62 ickathu
 5.74 Iggy
 5.74 bacyril
 6.02 Regimaster
 6.47 mitch1234
 6.71 riley
 7.95 PaintKiller
 8.03 yuxuibbs
 8.33 giorgi
 8.89 Neo63
 9.06 qaz
 9.52 Tx789
 9.77 ichcubegern
 9.97 notfeliks
 10.22 Jaycee
 11.73 Schmidt
 12.31 thatkid
 13.51 jaysammey777
 14.53 mycube
 15.08 LostGent
 16.32 CyanSandwich
 19.31 BenjaminW
 22.81 MatejMuzatko
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:18.26 mitch1234
 1:30.29 Iggy
 1:43.20 bacyril
 1:43.43 jaysammey777
 1:57.07 mycube
 2:02.36 Dene
 2:16.71 qaz
 2:58.37 ickathu
 3:35.90 thatkid
 4:02.69 Mikel
 4:35.79 notfeliks
 DNF MatejMuzatko
*Square-1*(10)

 13.40 Lucas Wesche
 17.42 obatake
 21.67 Neo63
 21.83 Iggy
 24.54 mitch1234
 30.24 bacyril
 50.92 CyanSandwich
 52.63 jaysammey777
 56.62 qaz
 1:09.43 thatkid
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(7)

27 Cuber952
28 guusrs
28 okayama
31 jaysammey777
35 RCTACameron
44 qaz
DNF  MarcelP

*Contest results*

300 Iggy
278 mycube
278 qaz
263 bacyril
233 jaysammey777
202 Lapinsavant
192 thatkid
188 yuxuibbs
179 riley
172 uvafan
162 Cuber952
149 Jaycee
143 mitch1234
124 Dene
118 Neo63
107 Tao Yu
104 CyanSandwich
101 giorgi
98 MatejMuzatko
95 MatsBergsten
88 antoineccantin
87 ickathu
81 notfeliks
81 Tx789
69 Regimaster
67 typeman5
66 rickcube
64 Schmidt
61 Mikel
61 ichcubegern
57 Lucas Wesche
45 PaintKiller
45 Methuselah96
43 blairubik
40 BenjaminW
37 LostGent
35 VitaV8
33 MarcelP
30 Erik
30 Perff
17 Skullush
16 okayama
16 guusrs
13 RCTACameron
13 obatake
13 patrickcuber
9 EpicPowered
7 rj
6 MichaelErskine
6 nikhil647
2 PianoCube


----------

